# Best performance upgrades for $250



## GTOgride (Mar 31, 2008)

Just picked up a stock 05 GTO and are new to the forum. I was wondering if people could give me an idea of what the best performance upgrades are for around $250 dollars.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Besides a good wax job about the only performance upgrade you buy for $250 is a "cold air intake". Congratulations on your purchase. Hope you like it as much as I enjoy mine.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GTOgride said:


> Just picked up a stock 05 GTO and are new to the forum. I was wondering if people could give me an idea of what the best performance upgrades are for around $250 dollars.


Get a AEM Brute Force cold Air Intake. But no matter which brand you use the gains will be about the same, or for about $50.00 you can get a K&N drop in filter and increase your airflow. or wait about one month and use the 250.00 to buy a tanks of gas


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GTOgride said:


> Just picked up a stock 05 GTO and are new to the forum. I was wondering if people could give me an idea of what the best performance upgrades are for around $250 dollars.


Don't waste your money on a CAI. By itself it is not worth it. You're not going to get much for $250 though. You could get a set of drag bags ($90) and zero drop rear drag springs (approx. $150-$170) because the stock suspension needs help big time. If you decide you want a CAI save your money and also get a set of headers (preferably long tubes), a catback system and a tune. Those mods will net you around 30-40 rwhp. And it doesn't matter which CAI you get because they all will give you about the same gains.

Congrats on your new ride. :cheers


----------



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Don't waste your money on a CAI. By itself it is not worth it. You're not going to get much for $250 though. You could get a set of drag bags ($90) and zero drop rear drag springs (approx. $150-$170) because the stock suspension needs help big time. If you decide you want a CAI save your money and also get a set of headers (preferably long tubes), a catback system and a tune. Those mods will net you around 30-40 rwhp. And it doesn't matter which CAI you get because they all will give you about the same gains.
> 
> Congrats on your new ride. :cheers


I agree.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

Couldn't even get a good tune for that.


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Don't waste your money on a CAI. By itself it is not worth it. You're not going to get much for $250 though. You could get a set of drag bags ($90) and zero drop rear drag springs (approx. $150-$170) because the stock suspension needs help big time. If you decide you want a CAI save your money and also get a set of headers (preferably long tubes), a catback system and a tune. Those mods will net you around 30-40 rwhp. And it doesn't matter which CAI you get because they all will give you about the same gains.
> 
> Congrats on your new ride. :cheers


agree.


----------



## KMAC (Sep 4, 2007)

Get yourself a set of good drag radials, prefer the mickey Ts.


----------



## 1969+37=2006 (Mar 30, 2006)

Save your money for Headers, then CAI, then you have to choose, boost or cam or both, how to boost, then NO2. When you add power then you need brakes to stop and suspension stuff for puttin it to the ground. All in all you'll about $5,000 to get a good start, and then another $5K to be oone of the hottest, IMO


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

I put on a set of Flowmaster Deltaflow 40's exhaust for $225 installed. It sounds awesome and it feels faster if only in my mind. I'm happy. After I pay off my car then I will start with the mods. My number one goal is to get my car paid off, then it's mine!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, I'd definitely get some Drag Radials. Goodluck!


----------

